# Urgent help!!



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Here is part of one of my posts. THis kitty has been ratted out by a cat hater at school. They think they have a home for her, but if not, please, someone near Cape Coral or Fort Myers Florida foster her! My hubby says absolutley NO! I can meet you with her if need be. 

There is a use to be feral cat that lives at my school. The custodian takes care of her. She is a tortie and she just loves me! She waits for me every morning and comes into my class and I feed her breakfast.SHe is spayed and has her shots and gets revolution. She is just a sweetie! I love her. She was feral, but now she is okay with some people. She lets me pick her up and give her kisses and she just loves her belly rubbed! SHe is a beautiful tortie. I will have to take a picture and try to upload it too. One morning I came later than usual and she was waiting outside my door for me


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I so hope this sweet kitty gets a good home!


----------

